# Ultrasonic cleaning vs Cem-dip



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

this year i use cem-dip to clean carbs but started having trouble after a little wile. it seamed that it would get it clean enough for it to run a little wile but if it set for more than a few weeks it would clog back up. It was like it would clean the passage was good enough to allow it to work but as soon as the carb sit with fuel in it , it would clog right back up.

i have now spent the money for a small ultrasonic cleaner to do the same thing but cleaner and with out the chemicals.like what you see here 




I wanted to see how many of you are using what method to clean the carbs that you have to work on.


thanks for all the help

i love this place:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

My son just ordered that cleaner from Northern tool for me for my birthday
http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html
the tub needs to be sealed to the body according to a few ppl i've talked to, because it's not waterproof..
I plan to use either straight chem dip, (the weaker california version) or a good grease cutter like Krud Kutter..


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i have the one that you have ordered and i have not sealed the body (never heard of that) and i an using a water dish soap degreaser combo to do the cleaning. all have shown that they will not destroy cast.

love to here what your plans are 

thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> i have now spent the money for a small ultrasonic cleaner to do the same thing but cleaner and with out the chemicals.like what you see here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faM2nla4_u4


Know how you can tell the "tech" at this online parts retailer doesn't really do this job? dumb ass didn't even remove the seat before he started spraying it with carb/brake cleaner and then dumped it in the ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got the exact same cleaner as in the youtube clip. Works great. I bought a high tech one for our repair bench at work 25 years ago and it came with the suggestion of using diluted liquid Ajax floor cleaner in it. This particular cleaner had a mild abrasive agent in it so it did a fantastic job. I have not been able to find the product lately. The trick is to not overload the machine with too much weight as it MUST vibrate to work. Also have some kind of detergent to cut the grease, oil, gas, shellac, etc. and a very mild abrasive to give the vibrating water/detergent some "tooth". I believe Harbor Freight (where this machine came from) sells a powder for just this purpose. However it still does a good job with just hot water.

>Maytag:thumbsup:
ps For those that don't know, an ultrasonic cleaner is what Jewelers use to get crud out of ornate jewelry. And don't DROP anything heavy into the machine or you may destroy the peizo (crystal) element attached to the bottom of the "bath" tub. That's what vibrates and it is DELICATE!


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i know for sure that mine is worth every penny that i have payed for it

i have cleaned things that i thought were uncleanable and noth worth the time

i leaned a rewind to a old briggs the other day and it was like new after that cleaner got done

to me i just wish i could get the timmer to run longer 480 on some things is not long enought

i am trying fuel injector now to see if i can recover a set on a old truck of mine

i am still useing water,dish soap,and a kitchen degreaser in small amounts to get a good clean and safe for cast aluimmum

thanks for the help 

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

For the fuel injectors I cleaned on my Jeep. I used a holder made out of a metal coat hanger. I then wired a small 12voltDC supply and a trigger button. I activated mine under the water level while the ultrasonic was running. After wards I used a Monoject 420 plastic syringe full of carb cleaner and ran mine also. 

Check out this link for the injectors





Wear safety goggles.


----------

